# 2007 Jetta Aux imput help



## robin1932 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have just purchased a 2007 Jetta and have tried to plug my ipod into the glove box aux jack. Since I do not have an aux button on the front of the stereo I am wondering how do I get the ipod to actually play now that is plugged into the aux in the glove box? I have tried contacting the dealership and I guess they are closed due to the holiday - and wouldn't you know it - there is no owners manual in the glove box....can anyone help?


----------



## reef150 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: 2007 Jetta Aux imput help (robin1932)*

If its like the 07 Passat w/ in-dash 6-disc changer, just hit the CD button on the head-unit a 2nd time to cycle to the AUX input....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Jetta Aux imput help (reef150)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reef150* »_If its like the 07 Passat w/ in-dash 6-disc changer, just hit the CD button on the head-unit a 2nd time to cycle to the AUX input....

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the aux port is only acessable if the radio is coded for it, however if the car came with the aux port its a safe bet thats its functional
when selected the radio will read: AUX


----------

